# ext3 with stock kernel 2.4.18?

## FINITE

using that fliesystem should not be a problem with 2.4.18 right?

----------

## klieber

 *FINITE wrote:*   

> using that fliesystem should not be a problem with 2.4.18 right?

 

Shouldn't be.  If it is, someone forgot to tell my debian box.  :Smile: 

--kurt

----------

## FINITE

Didn't think so. I have a friend that is trying gentoo and after getting all the way through the install grub tells him he has an unknown filesystem. He is using an existing install of grub from redhat. When he ran make menuconfig for gentoo the option for ext3 says experimental next to it. Could that cause a problem? I gues it would depend ehh. He is starting over and I am having him use the gentoo-sources this time. He set grub up right and everytingn else was good so the kernel is the only thing I can think of that would cause the problem. Anything I am missing?

----------

